# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  قبل وبعد الزواج

## زهرة الهدى

[align=center][glint]السلام عليكم[/glint][/align]

[glow=663366]قبل وبعد الزواج[/glow]


 
*قبل الزواج: الزوج زبون دايم في محلات بيع الورود.
بعد الزواج: يكره الورد واللي زرعه.
قبل الزواج: يكون الكلام طويل زي شعر المعلقات. 
بعدالزواج: السكوت من ذهب، خير الكلام ما قل ودل.
قبل الزواج : تمشي وأيدك ف أيده فرحان وأنت بتدفع ثمن الجهاز والعفش.
بعد الزواج: تتكسر أيديك من فك و تنزيل الجهاز وعشان تبيعه مستعمل! 
قبل الزواج: لو تطلبي لبن العصفور أجيبه يا حياتي.
بعد الزواج: لبن عصفور أيه؟ انتي هبله؟!!! 
قبل الزواج: الزوج زي المرشح في الأنتخابات أخر أوبهة ووعود على ودنه.
بعد الزواج: سقط في الانتخابات وبيشحت عشان يسدد مصاريف الحملة الانتخابية.
قبل الزواج: المرأة آذان صاغية كلامك أوامر يا حبيبي.
بعد الزواج: لا اسمع لا أرى لا اتكلم.
قبل الزواج: أنا والعذاب وهواك.
بعد الزواج: أنا وحدي ف العذاب وأنتي السبب. 
قبل الزواج: خطيبتك تطير من الفرح لو هديتها وردة. 
بعد الزواج: ايه الكلام الفاضي ده؟ كنت هاتلينا ربطة فجل أفيد! 
قبل الزواج: تتمناك تكون أجمل واحد ف الدنيا عشان تتباها بيك.
بعد الزواج: لو تطول تلبسك خيش عشان مفيش وحده تانيه تلهفك منها.
قبل الزواج: الزوجة تحافظ على قوامها ورشاقتها.
بعد الزواج: لازم تحافظ انت على نفسك لحسن تدوسك وهي ماشية (بقت تريللا)

قبل الزواج: تسمعك الزوجة بأهتمام وتركيز ف كل حرف.
بعد الزواج :تسمعك إجباري وأنت نايم (عشان فرقة حسب الله اللي انت عاملها)
قبل الزواج: الراجل أعمى والمرأة خرساء. 
بعد الزواج: الراجل عينيه زايغة والمرأة لسانها أطول منها.
قبل الزواج: خطيبتك تحبك زي ما أنت ولا تريد تغييرك.
بعد الزواج: تريد تغييرك كل يوم حسب ظروفها النفسية.
قبل الزواج: ما أحلى الهمس واللمس.
بعد الزواج: سب وهمز ولمز.
قبل الزواج: مرة ف الاسماك ومرة ف الاورمان.
بعد الزواج: من القسم للمحكمة يا قلبي لا تحزن.
قبل الزواج: ربنا ما يحرمني منك ويطولي عمرك.
بعد الزواج: يا خسارة !!! الموت بياخود الكويس بس.
قبل الزواج: صور خطيبتك في كل حتة (في المحفظة في البيت في المكتب).
بعد الزواج: التصوير حرام ويحرق كل الصور* .

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً زهرة الهدى على الموضوع الحلو

الله يعطيك العافيه

دمتم ودامت مشاركاتكم العطرة

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## زهرة الهدى

[glow=FFCCCC]دوم ان شاء الله هالضحكة الحلوة


مشكورة أختي دمعة حزن على الرد الحلو


وتسلمي والله يخليش[/glow]

----------


## النور الزينبي

السلام عليكم

ههههههههههههههه

فعلا غاليتي زهرة 
هذا الي نشوفه في حياتنا


تسلمي على المشاركة

النور الزينبي

----------


## القلب المكسور

ههههههههههههههه
الله المعين اختي زهرة

ومشكوره على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## ميمو

هههههههههههههههههههه
احسن الك ظلك عزابي


يسلمو زهرة الهدى

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

هههههههههههههههه

مشكورة اختي زهرة

 وأنا مع ميمو

 عندي الحياة العزوبية أفضل من دوخة الزواج

----------


## hasson

[glow=666666]ههههههههه

بس الموضوع اكثر من رائعه 

ومشكور اختي زهرة الهدى على الموضوع



تحياتي 

hasson[/glow]

----------


## زهرة الهدى

[glow=990066]مشكورة أختي النور الزينبي على الرد والله يسلمش ويخليش

مشكور أخوي القلب المكسور وان شاء الله دوم نشوف هالردود  المعطرة 

لمشاركاتنا

مشكورة عزيزتي ميمو ويعطيك الله ألف عافيه

مشكور أخوي باتي جول  على المرور الحلو القيم وتراك أنت وميمو سويتوا 

الزواج مأساه...

مشكور أخوي hasson وردك اللي أكثر من رائع وجميل والعفو ودوم ان شاء 

الله نشوف ردودك اللي تحلي صفاحاتنا[/glow]

----------


## أنت العزيز

مشكوووووور على الموضوع


كان موضوع حلو وزاد حلاوة لأنه منك



وعساك كده وأكثر



وعساش تكوني في حفظ الخالق





تحياتي------>>

----------


## ماهر علي

قبل و بعد


الحياة حلوة



و الله المعين




تحياتي للجميع

----------


## زهرة الهدى

[glow=CC3366]مشكور أخوي الناصر على وجودك اللي عطر مشاركتي ودمتم سالم لنا

والله يخليك ويحفظك

مشكور أخوي محبوب على التعقيب والله يسلمك[/glow]

----------


## شجن

هههههههههههههههه

مشكورة زهرة الهدى

ما قصرتي

----------


## EMINEM

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين قبل وبعد الزواج 
[glow=003399]الله يعطيش العافيه[/glow]

----------


## أبو علي

هههههههههههه
مشكورة على هذا الموضوع الجميل
ويعطيك العافية
وإذا تمنى كل واحد من الذين ردوا العزوبية
سوف تكون البلاد بدون ناس خلال 50 سنة
وتحياتي خالك

----------


## دلع الود

[glow=FF3333][align=center]هههههههههه 
حلوة دي خيوه 

مشكورة على الموضوع الحلو 



تحياتي أختكِ[/align][/glow]

----------


## زهرة الهدى

تسلمي خيوه على هالرد الحلو

ودوم ان شاء الله هالضحكة الحلوة يارب

----------

